# After an accident



## dabodoit (May 6, 2017)

If anyone has had experience with this my question is how the ***** do you upload the pictures of your repaired vehicle. Is there a link for this? I keep going around with support and they just send me a canned message to go to help on the app and find my issue witch of course is not there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

When I havent been able to find how to contact them for my issue, i just find any topic, even if it's completely different, and just explain my issue there. This has always worked for me. 
If you need to send them pictures, go to Account- Help- Account and Payment- Updating vehicle and documents.
There i would just select update vehicle make or model. It will let you upload pictures.
That will start a support message in which you should be able to explain more details of what you need.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

What is your current insurer?


----------



## dabodoit (May 6, 2017)

TaroTeaFan said:


> What is your current insurer?


Allstate


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

dabodoit said:


> If anyone has had experience with this my question is how the ***** do you upload the pictures of your repaired vehicle. Is there a link for this? I keep going around with support and they just send me a canned message to go to help on the app and find my issue witch of course is not there.


You contact James River insurance company and I believe they actually have an app that you can upload your pictures directly to their website keep in mind that you have $1,000 deductible that the repairs to your car will have to be made before Uber will reactivate you to drive again


----------

